# ear abscess drainage



## DebiMax (Oct 28, 2013)

What CPT code would you use when the doctor does a puncture of an abscess on the external ear?

Thanks


----------



## maebelle@gmail.com (Oct 29, 2013)

I would use CPT 10160 (puncture aspiration of abscess, hematoma, bulla, or cyst)


----------



## Thath041 (Feb 16, 2015)

Even if the Dr. didn't "aspirate" it ?


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Mar 2, 2015)

See code 69000


----------

